# Diabetic Tyler ...adopted!!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=6442458


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Thats great news, hope he lives a very long & happy life with his new family.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Yay! I love happy puppy endings!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh this is GREAT news!!!! Sending well wishes Tyler's way.

And if this doesn't call for the "dancing chili", I don't know what does


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad to hear some good news!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, that was fast. I'm so glad that Tyler found a new forever home. I hope he lives a long and happy life! :


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoooo hoooo..... this is fabulous news!!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I think it is great that Tyler was adopted by someone who already uses his vet. At least he won't have to switch vets


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh Wow, that is really great news!!


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Yay!!! That's great news!! 

Karyn


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Such a treat to hear some good news. Way to go, Tyler!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That is soooooo wonderful! What a special person(s) they must be to 
adopt with such a problems and expense. It's not everyday that happens.
Doesn't it renew your faith in humanity when someone does this?


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

i'm so happy to see tyler go to a good forever home


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hooray for Tyler! Thanks for keeping us updated, Terry.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... i'm sooooooo glad!!







Poor little guy! GREAT news!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Yay! Finally some Good news!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so glad Tyler found a home.





















Fabulous news!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

That is soooo awesome!!! I'm so happy to hear that. He was a cutey!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Wonderful News!! Thanks for the update!!


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

Great news!!! May he be loved and nurtured and surrounded by those that love him in his new home!!!


----------

